# Folio Map; Where to get it?



## bertson (27 Sep 2007)

Hi;
Is there anywhere online where you can order a copy of a folio map?

Thanks
B


----------



## quinno (27 Sep 2007)

Land registry should be the first port of call.

www.landregistry.ie


----------



## bertson (27 Sep 2007)

Thanks dude - that site is hard to follow
Solictor I fear


----------



## quinno (27 Sep 2007)

Probably the best way - but you can order folios youself.
From the Land Registry's website, following link cuts to the chase:

http://www.landregistry.ie/index.asp?locID=12&docID=316


----------



## bertson (27 Sep 2007)

Your a gent

Thanks a lot - exactly the info i needed


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Mar 2009)

Did a search of AAM and this was the most suitable thread to 'resurrect'!

How long does it take to get a copy of a folio map from the Land Registry Office?

I'm in the middle of a house purchase here and no original map was provided by the vendor's solicitor. I'm told he applied for one at the start of February but I've yet to see the fruits of his application.

Reason I'm hoping for action is because my bank has told me that my loan approval may become historic (I have been ready to go since the end of January) and I may have to go through the whole application process again.

I also have House Insurance on standby and Life Assurance ready to go (the Life Assurers are also talking of a new application if the policy isn't activated shortly).

Advice/info appreciated.


----------



## juke (24 Mar 2009)

Paddy,

From  my experience. there are 2 possible reasons a map wouldn't be available within 2-3 days:
a. There is an application currently pending on the folio - eg when the house was built, the first transfer from the developer hasn't been registered yet. This means a map of the plot with the house on it hasn't been drawn yet. It could be "pending" in the Land Registry as due to the boom, there have been long delays in "mapping" in the Land Registry. However, the other solicitor should be able to get a copy of the map that would have been submitted with that transfer - I've done it in the past - and it shouldn't take long - a week at most if you work on it...

b. The Land Registry is currently having all maps digitised. A lot of counties are already completed, but not all. If your house is not done yet - this could also be a reason - and sorry - i don't know the solution.

Is your solicitor just concerned that you check the map to satisfy yourself that boundary is correct? Or is it something more?

J


----------



## woodbine (24 Mar 2009)

Hi Paddy.

don't know if it's any help but when we were going through the mortgage process we discovered that our site was not registered with land registry. 

instead it was listed with the Registry of Deeds. 

i don't know how common this is. And bear in mind that ours was a site, not a house.

i was under the impression that you can go in to land registry, point out the site on a map and they can give you a copy there and then.

best of luck


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the above.

The house in question is over a 100 years old and the vendor has had the place for the last 25 years. The house and site is accessed via a right of way that a few others have right of way to use also.

I'm beginning to suspect that the vendor's purchase 25 years ago didn't have the 'i's dotted and the 't's crossed. Even if this was the case surely it shouldn't take long to sort?


----------



## juke (24 Mar 2009)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Even if this was the case surely it shouldn't take long to sort?



How long is a piece of string  
Without knowing the problems it's impossible to say - I have files that are awaiting registration since 2004 - simply because they have to be mapped.

That said - it is possible to get the Land Registry to "expedite" the application.

What county? - in some counties title is "compulsorily" (?) registrable - ie it was once Registry of Deeds title and now has to be registered in the Land Registry. If that's the case, and the vendor's title should have been registered in this way - well...there are time delays there too, and it's not so straight forward.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Mar 2009)

juke said:


> What county? -




Kerry ..... 

It amazes me that a vendor would put a place up for sale without having his documentation in order. 

I agreed the sale at the end of December and was fully ready to sign by mid January. In recessionary times one would think that it would be in the vendor's best interest to get a sale through as quickly as possible.

I need to get a structural and site survey done and I need original maps before I can commit to signing.


----------



## juke (24 Mar 2009)

Kerry - well digitisation seems not to be the issue
http://www.landregistry.ie/eng/Digi...for_Roll-out_of_Digital_Mapping.shortcut.html

Neither is compulsory registration.



PaddyBloggit said:


> It amazes me that a vendor would put a place up for sale without having his documentation in order.



I apologise - but I laughed....happens  a lot more than you'd think.  I have gotten phone calls like "So.. I'm selling my house...went sale agreed yesterday - can you organise contracts today please...."

Try find out from your solicitor at what stage registration is at - and if queries have been raised by the Land Registry, what they are, and if they've been replied to.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Mar 2009)

My understanding is that the vendor's solicitor is doing all the chasing for the map and that my solicitor is awaiting receipt of same.

I'll get onto my solicitor and ask him to ask the vendor's solicitor the questions you raised.

Thanks juke!


----------

